# Another successful deer smoke with ABT's as a side. Q-View!



## smoke_chef (Jul 27, 2009)

Well... this is my third time to smoke deer and each time has gotten better than the one before it... But none have been bad. Thanks to many of you!! My family values deer meat above all other, after all, you can't just run down to the super market and buy it. You can't even go out and hunt it anytime you want. So, needless to say, when I'm smoking deer I'm extra nervous and extra careful. However, I have to say, after having done it three times now with good results each time... I don't think I'll be nervous at all next time. 

So, real quick, for someone that may be doing some research because you are about to smoke your own deer, I'll recap what I've learned about deer and how I do it. 

1. If you've cooked deer before you know this.. but just in case... you will often see a layer of what's called silver skin. Trim all that off that you can. It's tough and if your guests try to eat it, it has a very gamey taste. 

2. The first time I did it I smoked one of the tenderloins, or back straps I think it's called in most places. I would say, and my whole family agrees... Don't smoke that cut of meat. It's already the highest quality cut on your deer. It fries GREAT! It doesn't need low and slow to be good. Sure... if you just hate fried food maybe... but I have found that shoulders and "hams" work better. 

3. I set out for an earthy, "beefy", prime rib sort of taste and texture. I achieve this with an overnight marinade of beer, worcestershire sauce, salt, black pepper, garlic powder, onion powder, olive oil, white vinegar and believe it or not... unsweet tea. Then, the next day, I pat it dry and apply a dry rub. However, first, because the deer so lean and in some places I cut off the silver skin leaving the meat completely exposed I coat with a light layer of Mayonnaise. The mayo flavor completely cooks away while helping to keep the meat moist and hold the dry rub on. 

The ABT's pictured is a combination of cream cheese, cheddar cheese, and brown sugar. They are a big hit every time!


----------



## the dude abides (Jul 27, 2009)

Looks great.  thanks for the information.


----------



## bassman (Jul 28, 2009)

Great looking venison!  Nice smoke ring too.


----------



## fired up (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 28, 2009)

Looks great.  I agree that Back strap is one fine piece of meat.  Will be trying your method.  Thanks.


----------



## jerseyhunter (Aug 1, 2009)

Looks yummy, care to share your rub?


----------



## meat hunter (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey Smoke Chef. Wow, that looks fantastic. Our bow hunting season starts next month, I can not wait. 4 deer per person in our area limit this year. The hunting is gonna be gooood. I joined this site too late to enjoy any of the venison from last year, whole pieces that is, but this year I'm keeping some hind quarters whole for sure. There is nothing like venison. Maybe you have, or maybe you haven't. Check out some of the posts by one of our members, Cowgirl. The things she does with venison makes Chef Gordan Ramsey look like a line cook at the greasy spoon LOL.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 1, 2009)

Everything looks great and that rub if you can share it. It would be really nice to see and maybe used too. I have never seen mayonnaise used but I have heard of it a guy that worked for me told me about it but he wasn't any good on the job but maybe he was right about the rub.


----------



## smoke_chef (Aug 2, 2009)

Meat Hunter... Wow. At four deer per person you can have plenty of deer meat in the freezer! Awesome. As for Cowgirl... dang right I read her posts. She could post pages out of a phone book and I would read it and probably still learn something. As far as I'm concerned... no offense to the other lady smokers here.. but as far as I'm concerned she's the queen of smoking meat. I have learned tons from her posts. I bet she's forgot more about smoking meat than I'll ever learn! Every Memorial day I smoke a whole hog for a family picnic and I come out looking like a hero. It's all thanks to her! And that's just one of the great things I've picked up from her posts. I would put her up against Gordon, Bobby Flay, Rachel Ray... any cook on the food network and I bet she would "smoke'm!"

As for my rub.... well... I wish it was something fancy but I'm afraid it's very very basic. I call it my Republican rub. It's simple, straight forward and gets the job done. It's equal parts Garlic, Onion powder, and Pepper (course cracked black variety) . Get it... G.O.P.

Thanks to all for the kind words. I love this site. I love learning from all of you and glad that I finally feel like every now and then... I may even be able to contribute. 

Keep that Q-view coming!


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 2, 2009)

Meat Hunter and Smoke Chef.. you are too sweet!! Thank you for the compliments! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Chef, your venison smoke and abts look wonderful! Nice smoke ring on that hunka meat!


----------

